# Questions for Levo owners (maybe others too)



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I ride a 2020 Levo Comp Carbon and had a couple of questions for you out there.

1. When riding with your buddies and they stop for a break for around 15-20 minutes, do you turn off the bike? (thinking it might save battery life)

2. Charging it of the grid from another source than 120V plug. Are you doing this and how? I have a 1000W inverter that can run off my car battery but this takes over 3 1/2 hours to fully charge from 35% (tested last night)
The car starts afterwards at 10.9 volts (started at 12.9V) but not convinced that it won't damage the bike battery and/or charger. 

3. Ever turn it off on long DH sections for battery saving?

4. Ever smiled as much riding another bike?

Thank you and look forward to some honest replies.
Ride safe...


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

You will not save much of any of it's just on. And it will turn off by itself after a few minutes.

And going downhill it's not going to use any power, plus if you have to pedal up a short steep uphill that's in the way, you want the assist on.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Smiles for miles

No, turning it off won't save battery life, it does turn off after maybe 10 minutes?

I've done some long descents and ended up with the same battery life at the bottom that I had at the top. One descent was 7.5 miles, all downhill except for one flat section, started with 18%, ended with 18%.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

All your questions seem to have been answered. The only thing is that a heavier bike does not do as well in slow technical sections where you cant really plow through, and I am faster and more confident on the descents and any fast twisty sections on my regular Yeti MTB. The extra weight and longer wheelbase make the bike less nimble and harder to pop off things. Other that those disadvantages, they are a blast to ride!!


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Flyer said:


> All your questions seem to have been answered. The only thing is that a heavier bike does not do as well in slow technical sections where you cant really plow through, and I am faster and more confident on the descents and any fast twisty sections on my regular Yeti MTB. The extra weight and longer wheelbase make the bike less nimble and harder to pop off things. Other that those disadvantages, they are a blast to ride!!


This one is one of my most important right now since I'm going to be camping away from 120 volts

2. Charging it of the grid from another source than 120V plug. Are you doing this and how? I have a 1000W inverter that can run off my car battery but this takes over 3 1/2 hours to fully charge from 35% (tested last night)
The car starts afterwards at 10.9 volts (started at 12.9V) but not convinced that it won't damage the bike battery and/or charger.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, you need someone close to electrical engineering for that answer. I would not risk doing that unless I had some way of regulating the current and not going over what should flow to the battery. Would a trickle charger work in that regard?


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't turn mine off once I start rolling. I love mine!


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

I never turn it off completely, but often turn the boost to 0, just so there's no accidents. I have been sitting there during a rest and absentmindedly put pressure on the pedals and the computer is like "oh you want to go?" and oops. Same with really slow/sketchy/technical downhills, sometimes you just want to make sure it's only you in control.


----------

